

An App That Does Nothing Except Say 'Yo' Raises One. Million. Dollars. - dsirijus
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/06/18/yo-app-1-million-dollars_n_5507634.html

======
adc82
The fact that this app raised one million dollars is definitive proof that we
are currently in another "internet bubble."

